# St Louis Barbecued Pork Steak



## pacanis (Apr 3, 2013)

When I was doing my Pigskin Challenge a couple years ago and came to St Louis, one of the foods the city is known for is their barbecued pork steak. It's nothing more than a pork steak (from the Boston butt cut) braised in beer and barbecue sauce, but it produces a very flavorful, tender piece of meat. It's become part of my rotation and this is how I make it.

Season both sides with salt, pepper, onion powder, garlic powder and a little cumin. Then sear both sides on a very hot grill. Just enough to get some color.






Place the pork steak in a pan with some beer and some barbecue sauce. If you want to mix the liquids you can, but they will mix themselves as it cooks. Cover with foil and cook indirect for about an hour.





I remove the foil after an hour to let the sauce thicken. It's done at this point. And since the grill is going, you might as well cook the rest of dinner on it, too.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Apr 3, 2013)

Oooh, dang, that looks good.  Pork steak is in regular rotation in this Missouri household.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 3, 2013)

sparrowgrass said:


> Oooh, dang, that looks good. Pork steak is in regular rotation in this Missouri household.


 
Hey thanks! You would know how good they are then 
Is there anything special you do to your pork steaks?


----------



## AlfredsKitchen (Apr 3, 2013)

We love the Boston butt steak here as well. I marinate them in my fajita marinade over night, and then cook then on the grill like a regular steak. (that is to say: 2mins, turn 2mins, flip 2mins, turn 2mins. done. Then let sit wrapped in tin foil for about 10mins) Our steaks are not cut as thick as those. Ours are about 3/4 of an inch to 1 inch. Delicious. I will need to try the thicker cut with a beer braise. Nice

-Alfred


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 3, 2013)

Since I'm heading to STL in a few weeks, I've put that on my list of things to order. Anyone have any foodie spots in STL I should hit? I'm not staying downtown, but I will have a car (and hopefully a few free hours)? Any restaurant recommendations?


----------



## pacanis (Apr 3, 2013)

CW, they are also known for their fried ravioli. Those are good, too. A different texture than the norm.


----------



## Snip 13 (Apr 3, 2013)

I must try this! With St. Louis beer 
Looks very good! I want some of those mushrooms too!


----------



## salt and pepper (Apr 3, 2013)

Now your q-ing, my kind of meal! Nice.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 3, 2013)

Man oh man, that spread looks just outa sight Pac!!

I'll be giving your pork steaks a try for sure, and the rest of the meal is right on the mark! Are those oval shaped things the frozen hash brown patties? What a great idea, and something I wouldn't have thought of for dinner, let alone the grill. I'm always impressed how you do such beautiful meals for yourself. So many single people don't bother and it's a shame. Kudo's !!!


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 3, 2013)

Kayelle said:


> Man oh man, that spread looks just outa sight Pac!!
> 
> I'll be giving your pork steaks a try for sure, and the rest of the meal is right on the mark! Are those oval shaped things the frozen hash brown patties? What a great idea, and something I wouldn't have thought of for dinner, let alone the grill. I'm always impressed how you do such beautiful meals for yourself. So many single people don't bother and it's a shame. Kudo's !!!


I live alone most of the time (that's a long story). I always make breakfast and since that is my big meal of the day, I don't always cook something in the evening, rather I eat light. Many of my single friends don't cook. Funny thing is they are all good cooks, but without s/one to share the food with them, they do something quick (microwave popcorn, take-out). I don't think it is because they don't want to, but rather they end up throwing food out. And yes, Pac, your meals are always ones that have me wishing I lived close enough to drop in and dig in to what you've pulled together.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks everyone.



Kayelle said:


> ...So many single people don't bother and it's a shame. Kudo's !!!


 
Well I've been hoping some single women from DC would invite themselves over! 
Those oval things are potatos halved lengthwise.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 3, 2013)

Another great looking dinner, pac.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 3, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> Another great looking dinner, pac.


+1!!

I'm going to have to give this a try.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks, Andy, Linda.
Definitely give it a try. Braising the steak makes the fat all but disappear.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 3, 2013)

So, how good does the beer have to be? Same rule as for wine? "Good enough for the cook to enjoy while cooking it."


----------



## pacanis (Apr 3, 2013)

taxlady said:


> So, how good does the beer have to be? Same rule as for wine? "Good enough for the cook to enjoy while cooking it."


 
Good question. I'm guess since it is a St Louis dish, any Anheuser Busch product will do 
Good old Budweiser works for me. I don't think it really gives it that much flavor, just thins the BBQ sauce and helps create steam. Helps tenderize the steak some.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 4, 2013)

very nice, pacnar! a meal fit for a warrior!

do you buy a boston butt and cut your own steaks, or does a butcher sell them that way?


----------



## pacanis (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks, Tom.
The town store always has pork steaks. They package them in twos. It makes it nice because I don't have to deal with the bone if cutting them myself. Which in the case of this steak must have fallen out. It's partner has the bone.


----------



## Snip 13 (Apr 4, 2013)

I've got some gammon steaks in the freezer. Think I'm going to make them using this recipe


----------



## pacanis (Apr 4, 2013)

Gammon steak... is that a fresh piece of hind quarter, or has it been smoked?


----------



## Snip 13 (Apr 4, 2013)

pacanis said:


> Gammon steak... is that a fresh piece of hind quarter, or has it been smoked?


 
It's smoked but I'm all out of pork steaks! I really want to try the sauce


----------



## sparrowgrass (Apr 5, 2013)

C-Dub--come down and visit me when you are in town--I am about 2 hours south of STL!  I am not very familiar with the city, but some STL specialities are gooey butter cake, brain sandwiches, fried ravioli and pork steaks.  And STL pizza, thin and made with provel cheese instead of mozzarella.  'The Hill' is an Italian neighborhood with lots of good restaurants, and the Soulard Market is a foodie destination.  Hope you have time to visit the Arch--it is pretty awe inspiring, and has a nice museum located underground, just below the structure.

I like pork steaks pan fried til just done, with salt and pepper.  I warm up some hominy in the pan with the drippings for a side.  My mom prefers them braised, so I do that sometimes, too.  Last time I cooked them, I added onions, mushrooms, garlic and vermouth to the pan for the braise.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 5, 2013)

sparrowgrass said:


> C-Dub--come down and visit me when you are in town--I am about 2 hours south of STL!  I am not very familiar with the city, but some STL specialities are gooey butter cake, brain sandwiches, fried ravioli and pork steaks.  And STL pizza, thin and made with provel cheese instead of mozzarella.  'The Hill' is an Italian neighborhood with lots of good restaurants, and the Soulard Market is a foodie destination.  Hope you have time to visit the Arch--it is pretty awe inspiring, and has a nice museum located underground, just below the structure.
> 
> I like pork steaks pan fried til just done, with salt and pepper.  I warm up some hominy in the pan with the drippings for a side.  My mom prefers them braised, so I do that sometimes, too.  Last time I cooked them, I added onions, mushrooms, garlic and vermouth to the pan for the braise.


I'd love to stop in, but I'll be working from about 7:30 a.m. until 8-9 p.m. If you were 2 hours North of STL, I'd stop in on my way to "The River" (a/k/a my uncle's in WI). I have to be there Friday evening, so will leave STL Thursday afternoon and drive as far into IA as I can get. 

I have been to the museum and in the Arch (and the AB brewery, and other spots in STL, so don't have to do the touristy things). We are staying on Lindbergh Ave. S. not sure what part of town we are in. Where is the Soulard Market? I could find time for a foodie destination <g>. I think I'll pass on the brain sandwich, but might give the buttercake, ravioli, and pork steak a try (and STL ribs--that's top on my list).


----------



## Kylie1969 (Apr 5, 2013)

Looks good Pac!


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 8, 2013)

Gotta try that out! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Snip 13 (Apr 9, 2013)

Tried this for lunch over the weekend with gammon steaks. It was great! Thanks Pac 
I'll be making it again for sure! With the right cut of pork this time.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 9, 2013)

Cool.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 9, 2013)

I guess I'll have to look for the right kind of pork steaks. I've just copied and pasted the recipe, including the pix. Thanks Pac


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 16, 2013)

Beautiful meal!


----------

